# OT > Offtopic >  Maanalaiset käytävät

## kemkim

> Kuriositeettina voi mainita, että tämä on yksi niitä harvoja asemakomplekseja missä on mahdollista ajaa yksi väli metrolla ja palata lähtöpaikkaan liukukäytävien kautta poistumatta kertaakaan asemakompleksin ulkopuolelle.


Eikös Kamppi-Rautatientori ole myös jotain tämän tapaista? Käytäviä pitkin pääsee asemalta toiselle. Rautatientori-Kaisaniemi voisi olla, mutta vielä ei ole tunnelia louhittu, että voisi kävellä Kaisaniemestä Kamppiin. Onkos tällaisia muualla missä määrin?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eikös Kamppi-Rautatientori ole myös jotain tämän tapaista? Käytäviä pitkin pääsee asemalta toiselle. Rautatientori-Kaisaniemi voisi olla, mutta vielä ei ole tunnelia louhittu, että voisi kävellä Kaisaniemestä Kamppiin. Onkos tällaisia muualla missä määrin?


Kamppi-Rautatientori voisi olla, mutta pari juttua tulee mieleen. En kulje siellä säännöllisesti, joten en tunne paikkaa kunnolla enkä siis ole löytänyt sellaista käytävää jota pitkin sisätiloissa pääsee rautatieasemalta Kampin keskukseen. Forumiin toki osaan kävellä ongelmitta ja samoin olen löytänyt sisäreitin Forumin parkkihallin kautta Stockalle ja Akateemiseen (josta puolestaan pääsee lyhyen kadunylityksen jälkeen takaisin asematunneliin eli lähes täysi lenkki saadaan täyteen), mutta mistä pitää mennä jotta pääsee Kamppiin?

Jos oikein pilkkua viilataan niin vaikka reitti asemalta Kamppiin löytyisi, se olisi kuitenkin "avoimen" vyöhykkeen kautta eikä tariffialueen sisällä kuten Pariisissa. Tosin kun Helsingissä ei ole portteja niin kulku näinkin onnistuu, mutta onhan se vähän eri asia silti. Pariisin Châtelet-kompleksissa ei tarvitse poistua järjestelmästä ulos missään kohtaa (jolloin lippu lakkaisi olemasta voimassa), mutta kieltämättä täytyy kulkea Châtelet-les-Halles -RER-aseman kautta jolloin normaali metrolippu validoidaan porteissa sekä metrosta RER-asemalle sisään mennessä että sieltä takaisin metroon poistuttaessa. Siksi lippu kannattaakin pitää helposti käsillä.

Rupeaa kyllä kuulostamaan jo todellista harrastajajutulta... Huolestuttavaa.  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikös Kamppi-Rautatientori ole myös jotain tämän tapaista? Käytäviä pitkin pääsee asemalta toiselle. Rautatientori-Kaisaniemi voisi olla, mutta vielä ei ole tunnelia louhittu, että voisi kävellä Kaisaniemestä Kamppiin. Onkos tällaisia muualla missä määrin?


Jos "ostoshelvetit" lasketaan mukaan, niin kovin paljon ei puutu että pystyisi kävelemään sisätiloissa Itäkeskuksen ja Puotilan metroasemien välillä. 

Tukholmassa Kungsträdgården - T-Centralen välin pystyy kävelemään suurimmalti osin sisällä kanssa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... mutta mistä pitää mennä jotta pääsee Kamppiin?


Meniköhän se nyt niin, että Mannerheimintien tasosta yksi kerros ylöspäin Forumissa ja sieltä pääsee Koiton taloon eli Yrjönkadun ja Simonkadun kulmataloon Forum-korttelissa. Sitten mennään kerroksen verran portaita alas ja tullaan käytävään, joka vie Simonkadun ali ja Hotellin alakertaan. Sieltä matka jatkuu Kampin bussitasolle UKK-kadun mutkan alle.

Kunhan keskustan huoltotunneliverkko valmistuu, tuleekin mahdollisuus seikkailla aurongolta piilossa todella laajalla alueella. Mutta sillähän ei ole enää mitään tekemistä joukkoliikenteen kanssa, vaan touhu palvelee autolijoita ja pysäköintiluolien yhteyksiä. Ihmiset saavat onneksi kulkea maan päällä ja näkevät kaupunkinsa.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Kamppi-Rautatientori voisi olla, mutta pari juttua tulee mieleen. En kulje siellä säännöllisesti, joten en tunne paikkaa kunnolla enkä siis ole löytänyt sellaista käytävää jota pitkin sisätiloissa pääsee rautatieasemalta Kampin keskukseen. Forumiin toki osaan kävellä ongelmitta ja samoin olen löytänyt sisäreitin Forumin parkkihallin kautta Stockalle ja Akateemiseen (josta puolestaan pääsee lyhyen kadunylityksen jälkeen takaisin asematunneliin eli lähes täysi lenkki saadaan täyteen), mutta mistä pitää mennä jotta pääsee Kamppiin?


Rautatientorilta Forumiin, sitten 2. kerrokseen missä on ravintola Hullu Kukko, sitten sitä kohti ja jossain vaiheessa ilmestyy myös Kamppi-kyltti. Kampin keskuksesta taas pääsisäänkäynniltä vasempaan siitä Ben&Jerry'sin heti ohitettuaan, sieltä löytyy käytävän päästä tunneli, jossa on opastekylteissä Forum-teksti. Aika sokkeloinen, myönnetään! Miten tuo reitti Forumin parkkihallilta Sotkalle muuten toimii? Saisi näitä parkkihalleja hyödyntää siten, että saataisiin niihin kävelyreittejä ihmisille. Ne kun ovat mukavia lämpimiä paikkoja ja niihin on paljon sisäänkäyntejä myös siellä, missä ei ole metroasemia.

----------


## kemkim

> Jos "ostoshelvetit" lasketaan mukaan, niin kovin paljon ei puutu että pystyisi kävelemään sisätiloissa Itäkeskuksen ja Puotilan metroasemien välillä.


Jatkossa niin pystyykin teemään, kun Itäkeskus nielaisee Puotilan metroaseman sisäänsä. Itäväylän ja Kehä I risteyksessä kun on tuo iso monttu koillispuolella, niin siihen tulee iso Prisma, joka liitetään Itäkeskukseen kävelijöiden ylikulkusillalla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Miten tuo reitti Forumin parkkihallilta Sotkalle muuten toimii? Saisi näitä parkkihalleja hyödyntää siten, että saataisiin niihin kävelyreittejä ihmisille. Ne kun ovat mukavia lämpimiä paikkoja ja niihin on paljon sisäänkäyntejä myös siellä, missä ei ole metroasemia.


Forumin pohjakerroksesta Seston ja Alkon ohi parkkihalliopasteita seuraten portaikkoon, pari kerrosta alaspäin ja sisään pysäköintihalliin. Siristetään silmiä. Kaukana jossain edessäpäin näkyy jalankulkuopaste, jossa on nuolet sekä Forumin että Stockmannin suuntaan. Seurataan Stockmann-nuolia. (Muistaakseni se oli jotenkin eteenpäin - oikealle - eteenpäin ison teräksisen palo-oven ohittaen - vasemmalle - eteenpäin, mutta viime käynnistä on niin pitkä aika että en ole ihan varma.) Mennään lasisista liukuovista sisään Stockmannin kiinteistöön ja kävellään loivasti nousevaa luiskakäytävää ylöspäin kunnes saavutaan Herkkuun (en muista nyt johtiko käytävä suoraan perille vai oliko siinä vielä yksi portaikko/hissi), josta voikin kätevästi jatkaa Keskuskadun ali Akateemiseen.

Ei ole kyllä maailman helpoin reitti. Muutaman kerran olen sen kävellyt läpi ja joka toisella kerralla eksynyt matkalla. Muistaakseni kerran päädyin jostain Stockmannin portaikon ovesta suoraan Mannerheimintien jalkakäytävälle vaikka olin mielestäni menossa ihan eri suuntaan.

Tällaiset sisäreitit ovat toisinaan käytännöllisiä jos esim. yöpyy Vaakuna-hotellissa, josta pääsee vain pikaisesti ulkokautta kiertäen pujahtamaan maan alle kevyessä vaatetuksessa keskellä ankarinta talvea, mutta siinä Antero on kyllä oikeassa, että pääosin maan pinnalla on mukavampi kävellä. Tai ainakin olisi jos Mannerheimintien ylitys ei tuntuisi niin julmalta. Autot ja ylileveät kadut aiheuttavat aikamoisen psykologisen estevaikutuksen. Kunnon tiivis kävelykeskusta olisi kaikkein paras miljöö.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tai ainakin olisi jos Mannerheimintien ylitys ei tuntuisi niin julmalta. Autot ja ylileveät kadut aiheuttavat aikamoisen psykologisen estevaikutuksen. Kunnon tiivis kävelykeskusta olisi kaikkein paras miljöö.


Ehkäpä jonakin päivänä palautetaan vanha järjestys ja keskikaistalle missä nyt kulkevat raitiovaunut palautetaan Heikinpuisto, läntinen ajorata jätetään autoille ja itäiselle siirtyvät raitiovaunut.

----------


## Joona

> Forumin pohjakerroksesta Seston ja Alkon ohi parkkihalliopasteita seuraten portaikkoon, pari kerrosta alaspäin ja sisään pysäköintihalliin. Siristetään silmiä. Kaukana jossain edessäpäin näkyy jalankulkuopaste, jossa on nuolet sekä Forumin että Stockmannin suuntaan. Seurataan Stockmann-nuolia. (Muistaakseni se oli jotenkin eteenpäin - oikealle - eteenpäin ison teräksisen palo-oven ohittaen - vasemmalle - eteenpäin, mutta viime käynnistä on niin pitkä aika että en ole ihan varma.) Mennään lasisista liukuovista sisään Stockmannin kiinteistöön ja kävellään loivasti nousevaa luiskakäytävää ylöspäin kunnes saavutaan Herkkuun (en muista nyt johtiko käytävä suoraan perille vai oliko siinä vielä yksi portaikko/hissi), josta voikin kätevästi jatkaa Keskuskadun ali Akateemiseen.


Tuossa kuukausi sitten tuli kyseistä tunneliyhteyttä sadepäivänä käytettyä ja reitin alku on tosiaan juuri tuo, mutta parkkihallissa ainakin minä päädyin kävelemään heti vasemmalle ja parkkihallin reunaa seuraten (kääntyy oikealle) Stockmannille johtavaan nousevaan käytävään, joka päättyy elektroniikkaosaston nurkkaan. Vai onko näitä käytäviä kenties olemassa useampiakin?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tuossa kuukausi sitten tuli kyseistä tunneliyhteyttä sadepäivänä käytettyä ja reitin alku on tosiaan juuri tuo, mutta parkkihallissa ainakin minä päädyin kävelemään heti vasemmalle ja parkkihallin reunaa seuraten (kääntyy oikealle) Stockmannille johtavaan nousevaan käytävään, joka päättyy elektroniikkaosaston nurkkaan. Vai onko näitä käytäviä kenties olemassa useampiakin?


Enpäs osaa sanoa... Olen varmaan viimeksi kulkenut sieltä joskus vuosi sitten tai aikaisemmin. Mielikuvani oli, että päädyin johonkin Herkun lähistölle, mutta vannomaan en mene. Ehkä joku toinen tuntee paremmin ja osaa sanoa löytyykö toista tunnelia?

Keskuskadun ali Rautataloon pääsee muistaakseni myös tuolta levyosaston tienoilta, joten aika kattava verkosto maanalaisia käytäviä jo on.

Tampereella vastaavia on niukemmin, mutta ennen vanhaan vanhan Stockmannin kaksi taloa (nykyiset H&M/Kappahlin talo Hämeenkadun/Kuninkaankadun kulmassa ja Aleksi13:n talo Kauppakadun/Kuninkaankadun kulmassa) oli yhdistetty maanalaisella käytävällä. Se oli auki vielä joitakin vuosia sitten, mutta suljettiin jossain vaiheessa ja nyt sen olemassaolo lienee vain perimätiedon varassa. Toinen käytävä johti puolestaan Centrumista (nykyinen H&M Suomen Pankin talon vieressä) Voiman rautakaupan puolelle Hämeenkadun ali. Muistini mukaan tunnelissa oli kahvila vielä lapsuudessani, ja siitä pääsi kävelemään läpi. Tämäkin oli vuosia suljettuna, mutta nyttemmin siellä on ilmeisesti avattu ravintola, tosin ilman kulkuyhteyttä Hämeenkadun eteläpuolelle.

Aamulehden Moro-liitteen toimittaja joskus taannoin testasi miten pitkälle sisätiloissa pääsee etenemään mahdollisimman lyhyillä pyrähdyksillä paukkupakkaskeliin. Ainakin Keskustorilta vanhan kylmän hallin kauppakäytävän kautta Kauppahalliin ja Sokokselle kulkien ja kadun ylityksen + pienen kävelykatupätkän jälkeen Aleksi13:sta kellarin kautta Europehouseen ja sieltä kadun yli hilppaisten Anttilaan. Lähes vastaavaan pääsisi kun lähtisi Tampere-talolta Tullintorin ja asematunnelin kautta (joillaisia on parhaillaan myös uusi rakenteilla ratapihan alla). Hupaisa aihe, vaikkei varsinaisesti joukkoliikennettä kauheasti enää sivuakaan...  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tampereella vastaavia on niukemmin, mutta ennen vanhaan vanhan Stockmannin kaksi taloa (nykyiset H&M/Kappahlin talo Hämeenkadun/Kuninkaankadun kulmassa ja Aleksi13:n talo Kauppakadun/Kuninkaankadun kulmassa) oli yhdistetty maanalaisella käytävällä. Se oli auki vielä joitakin vuosia sitten, mutta suljettiin jossain vaiheessa ja nyt sen olemassaolo lienee vain perimätiedon varassa. Toinen käytävä johti puolestaan Centrumista (nykyinen H&M Suomen Pankin talon vieressä) Voiman rautakaupan puolelle Hämeenkadun ali. Muistini mukaan tunnelissa oli kahvila vielä lapsuudessani, ja siitä pääsi kävelemään läpi. Tämäkin oli vuosia suljettuna, mutta nyttemmin siellä on ilmeisesti avattu ravintola, tosin ilman kulkuyhteyttä Hämeenkadun eteläpuolelle.


Onko jompikumpi näistä se Suomen ensimmäinen maanalainen kauppakäytäväyhteys?  Muistan että kun olin pikkupoika 1960-luvulla, käydessäni kylässä sukulaisteni luona Tampereella, niin he esittelivät ylpeänä n vuotta ennenkuin Helsingin Asematunneli valmistui, kyseisen maanalaisen käytävän. 

t. Rainer

----------


## pehkonen

> Enpäs osaa sanoa... Olen varmaan viimeksi kulkenut sieltä joskus vuosi sitten tai aikaisemmin. Mielikuvani oli, että päädyin johonkin Herkun lähistölle, mutta vannomaan en mene. Ehkä joku toinen tuntee paremmin ja osaa sanoa löytyykö toista tunnelia?
> 
> Keskuskadun ali Rautataloon pääsee muistaakseni myös tuolta levyosaston tienoilta, joten aika kattava verkosto maanalaisia käytäviä jo on.


Forumista tullaan Basementtiin elektroniikkaosaston luokse. Maanpäältä ajatellen Aleksin ja Manskun kulmaan. 

Jatkamalla suoraan eteenpäin tulee vastaan tuo käytävä Keskuskadun ali, josta yhteys Akateemiseen kirjakauppaan. Josta pääsee toista Keskuskadun alittavaa tunnelia pitkin Stockan Herkkuun.

Eli forumin ja Stockan välillä on yksi tunneli ja Keskuskadun alittaa tällä hetkellä kaksi tunnelia, mutta Herkkuhan on laajenemassa noille tienoille :-)

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onko jompikumpi näistä se Suomen ensimmäinen maanalainen kauppakäytäväyhteys?  Muistan että kun olin pikkupoika 1960-luvulla, käydessäni kylässä sukulaisteni luona Tampereella, niin he esittelivät ylpeänä n vuotta ennenkuin Helsingin Asematunneli valmistui, kyseisen maanalaisen käytävän.


Lienee mahdollista, mutta omat tietoni tästä ovat puutteelliset.

Stockmann avasi Tampereella 1957 ja Stockmannin nettisivujen mukaan toimintaa laajennettiin 1965 (uskoisin, että tässä yhteydessä mukaan tuli Kauppakadun/Kuninkaankadun kulmakiinteistö), joten uskoisin että Stockmannin käytävä on 1960-luvun puolivälistä.

Centrumin tavaratalon valmistumisvuotta en osaa sanoa, mutta tyylillisesti se vaikuttaa 1960-luvun rakennukselta. Tämäkin tieto varmaan löytyisi jostain kaupungin rakennushistoriikista. Uskoisin, että aika lähellä 1960-luvun puoliväliä senkin kohdalla ollaan, joten en osaa laittaa näitä suoralta kädeltä aikajärjestykseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Stockmann avasi Tampereella 1957 ja Stockmannin nettisivujen mukaan toimintaa laajennettiin 1965 (uskoisin, että tässä yhteydessä mukaan tuli Kauppakadun/Kuninkaankadun kulmakiinteistö), joten uskoisin että Stockmannin käytävä on 1960-luvun puolivälistä.


Mulla on sellainen muistikuva että tunneli jota minulle esiteltiin 1960-luvulla ei yhdistänyt pelkästään saman tavaratalon kahta rakennusta, vaan oli ihan yleisessä käytössä jalankulkutunnelina, ja avoinna myös liikkeiden aukioloaukojen ulkopuolellakin.  Joku kahvila sen varrella oli, joten vahvasti viittaa siihen Centrumin tunneliin. 

Muita sen aikakauden "metroasemia ilman raiteita" on mm Lappeenrannassa, sekä keskustassa että Lauritsalassa. Nämä eivät kuitenkaan alita mitään katua vaan ovat myymälätiloja liikerakennusten kellarikerroksissa omine sisäänmenoaukkoineen kadulta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> yleisessä käytössä jalankulkutunnelina, ja avoinna myös liikkeiden aukioloaukojen ulkopuolellakin.


Kuninkaankadun tunneli ei ole ollut avoinna kuin liikkeiden aukioloaikoina. Joskus 1980-luvun alkuvuosina molemmissa päissä tunnelia oli joku vaateliike. Kassoja ei ollut tunnelin päissä, joten ostokset piti käydä maksamassa kenties jopa yläkerrassa ennen toiseen liikkeeseen siirtymistä.

Centrumin tunneli suljettiin tämän blogin mukaan vuonna 1987 (on kai sattumaa, että tuolla sivulla puhutaan myös Hr11-veturista tunnelin lisäksi). Silti en muista ikinä kulkeneeni tuosta tunnelista.




> Muita sen aikakauden "metroasemia ilman raiteita" on mm Lappeenrannassa, sekä keskustassa että Lauritsalassa. Nämä eivät kuitenkaan alita mitään katua vaan ovat myymälätiloja liikerakennusten kellarikerroksissa omine sisäänmenoaukkoineen kadulta.


Oletko sitä mieltä, että Tampereen tunnelit ovat metroasemia ilman raiteita? Mielestäni tuo ilmaisu ei kuvaa mitenkään ainakaan Kuninkaankadun tunnelia. Kuninkaankadun tunnelia tosin käytettiin kadun alitukseenkin hyvin usein, sillä autoliikenne oli silloin vilkasta sekä Kuninkaan- että Kauppakadulla. Nykyisin Kuninkaankatu on kävelykatu, joten tunnelista ei ole mitään hyötyä.

Lappeenrannan City-käytävän alakertaa kuvaa varsin hyvin ilmaus 'metroasema ilman raiteita'. Tuolla kellarissa ei tosin taida enää olla mitään liikkeitä. City-korttelin kellariin pääsee myös kadulta portaita pitkin, mutta kellarin liikkeet ovatkin Koulukadun puolella maantasalla. Lauritsalassa ei tule mitään tuollaista metroasemaa mieleen. Onkohan Lauritsalan metroasema lopetettu?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuninkaankadun tunneli ei ole ollut avoinna kuin liikkeiden aukioloaikoina. Joskus 1980-luvun alkuvuosina molemmissa päissä tunnelia oli joku vaateliike. Kassoja ei ollut tunnelin päissä, joten ostokset piti käydä maksamassa kenties jopa yläkerrassa ennen toiseen liikkeeseen siirtymistä.


Niin, omat muistikuvani ovat niin hämärät koska niistä on aikaa yli 40 vuotta. Väitettäni että se oli avoinna yös liikkeiden aukioloajan ulkopuolella perustelen sillä että me käytiin sukulaisten luona kylässä useimmiten sunnuntaisin, joten miten olisimme päässeet tunneliin jos olisi pitänyt kulkea jonkun liikkeen sisätilojen kautta? 




> Lauritsalassa ei tule mitään tuollaista metroasemaa mieleen. Onkohan Lauritsalan metroasema lopetettu?


Sen pitäisi olla ihan Lauritsalan keskustassa, torin alla. Ei taida olla M-kylttiä, mutta paikkakuntalaiset osavat varmaan opastaa, tai kertoa milloin se lopetettiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Niin, omat muistikuvani ovat niin hämärät koska niistä on aikaa yli 40 vuotta. Väitettäni että se oli avoinna yös liikkeiden aukioloajan ulkopuolella perustelen sillä että me käytiin sukulaisten luona kylässä useimmiten sunnuntaisin, joten miten olisimme päässeet tunneliin jos olisi pitänyt kulkea jonkun liikkeen sisätilojen kautta?


Se lienee ollut mahdollista, koska Voiman rautakaupan (ja mitä kaikkea siinä sittemin on ollutkaan) puolelta portaat alas menivät niin, että vaikka liike olisi ollut kiinni, niin edes ulomman oven ollessa avoinna tuulikaapista pääsi suoraan portaita kellaritasolle ja siitä tunneliin. Jos siellä on kahvila ollut auki, niin veikkaan että Centrumin puoleinen pääty on silloin ollut suljettuna veräjällä, koska siellä ei ollut muistaakseni mahdollisuutta erottaa kulkua itse liikkeen tiloista.

----------


## kemkim

Hesarin foorumilta lainasin tämän kommentin:

"Montrealissa - hieno kohde vaikka Helsingin päättäjien kaukomatkailulle! - on koko kaupungin keskustan kattava maanalainen kävely- ja liikeasiointiverkosto. Jokaiselta metroasemalta pääsee siistejä ja liikehuoneistoja sisältäviä kävelyreittejä pitkin toiselle asemalle. Välillä tullaan katutasolle ja siitä ylöspäin kohoaviin liikekeskuksiin.

Montrealissa tulee talvella joskus merkittävästi enemmän lunta kuin täällä Helsingissä. Hienossa asiointi- ja kulkuverkossa tämäkään ei haittaa."

Onko noita maanalaisia kävelyverkostoja muualla kuin Montrealissa? Nehän olisivat juuri sitä, mitkä saisivat eloa Pohjolan pimeään ja kylmään talveen. Kun ulkona olevat kasvitkin lakastuvat, on piristävämpää olla sisällä lämpimässä ja valoisassa. Kampin keskuksessa on paljon kivempi olla loskakelillä kuin ennen vanhaan linja-autoaseman kentällä. Mielikin on pirteämpi bussiin mennessä.

----------


## petteri

> Onko noita maanalaisia kävelyverkostoja muualla kuin Montrealissa? Nehän olisivat juuri sitä, mitkä saisivat eloa Pohjolan pimeään ja kylmään talveen. Kun ulkona olevat kasvitkin lakastuvat, on piristävämpää olla sisällä lämpimässä ja valoisassa. Kampin keskuksessa on paljon kivempi olla loskakelillä kuin ennen vanhaan linja-autoaseman kentällä. Mielikin on pirteämpi bussiin mennessä.



Onhan noita aika sisätilareitteja jo aika paljon Helsingissäkin. Sähkötalolta Kampista pääsee sisätiloissa ihan mukavaa reittiä Rautatieasemalle, Ateneumin nurkalle sekä Forumin uusimpaan osaan Manskun ja Kalevankadun risteykseen. 

Aleksilta tunnelit ainakin vielä puuttuvat, samoin asematunnelin ja Stockmannin väliltä.

----------


## Compact

> Onhan noita


Reitti Sähkötalolta City-Centeriin on kyllä niin sokkeloinen, mutkitteleva ja asianharrastusta vaativa, että ei kannata mainita.

Mainitut maailman esimerkit lienevät tyyliä "Silja Serenade & Symphony", eli uunollekin on selvä reitti päästä päähän. Pääseehän maan alla kävelemään Rautatieaseman ja Postitalon raitiovaunupysäkkienkin välin kyseistä maanalaista käytävistöä pitkin, mutta tyhmä se on joka sen tekee. Ennen sen pääsi jopa seiskan vaunulla mutta viisain kävelee.

----------


## Hape

Petteri, Foorumista pääsee tunnelin kautta Sockalle. Mennään pysäköintihalliin hissillä, sieltä on kävelytunneli Stockan kellarikerrokseen.
Kun tetää reitit, ovat ne käteviä käyttää.

----------


## SD202

> Onko noita maanalaisia kävelyverkostoja muualla kuin Montrealissa?


Japanissa tuollaisia maanalaisia kävelyverkostoja oli ainakin Nagoyassa ja Sapporossa. Nagoya tosin on tehty enimmäkseen autoilukaupungiksi, joten ihmiset ja joukkoliikenne on kai tarkoitettukin kulkevan maan alla. Sapporo taasen vastaa ilmasto-olosuhteiltaan eteläistä Suomea, joten sielläkin voi sitten japanilaiset sipsutella pitkiäkin matkoja maan alla "kärsimättä" loskasta/lumesta ja näkemättä päivänvaloa.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

Näitä kytäviä olen nähnyt enemmän ja vähemmän kaikissa niissä kaupungeissa, joissa on maanalaista joukkoliikennettä. Käytäviä on osin pakko tehdä ja osin niitä on tehty ajatuksella, että ne olisivat ihmisille viihtyisää tilaa.

Kevään UITP:ssä oli esitelmiä aiheesta saada tuottaviksi nämä tilat, jotka on pakko rakentaa. En oikein ymmärtänyt, mikä esitelmissä oli erikoista. Olen nähnyt runsaasti tyhjiä liiketiloja näissä maanalaisissa tiloissa, eivätkä ne muuta tilaa yhtään sen viihtyisämmäksi kuin jos tyhjiä tiloja ei olisi. Ihmisten tarve asioida ei synny vain siitä, että jossain läpikulkupaikassa on liiketila. Jos tila sopii liikkeille muutenkin, on silloin tietenkin kannattavaa järjestää liikehuoneistoja.

Suuret sisätilat ovat tietenkin suunnilleen vapaita sääongelmista. Silti minusta sääongelmia liitoitellaan. Ja erityisen huonosti ajatus sopii yhteen joukkoliikenteen kanssa.

Ensinnä todella ongelmallisia päiviä ei ole kovin paljon. Sen vuoksi jopa Suomessa on menestynyt ja menestyy edelleen torikauppa. Mutta olennaista on se, että lähes kaikkien ihmisten on kotoa lähtiessään varustauduttava eli pukeuduttava vallitsevan sään mukaan. Eli koti ja työpaikka ovat usein siten, että on pakko liikkua ulkosalla. Silloin voi myös asioida kadunvarressa olevissa liikkeissä.

Jotkut kauppakeskukset mainostavat autolevan asioinnin autuutta sillä, että autolla pääsee ajamaan rakennuksen sisään. Päällysvaatteet voi silloin jättää autoon ja sisätilasta on konkreettinen hyöty. Mutta onko tilojen lämpötila sitten sovitettava sisävaatteissa kulkevien autoilijoiden vai ulkovaatteissa kulkevien muiden asiakkaiden mukaan?

Huipentuma on tietenkin se, että asunto on samassa rakennuksessa kuin kauppakeskus. Ehkä sitten löytyy ihmisiä, joiden onni on, etteivät he enää poistu samasta rakennuksesta koskaan. Onni on vapaaehtoinen vankeus?

Käytäviin ja muihin sisätiloihin liittyy myös kysymys siitä, mitä tiloille tapahtuu iltaisin ja öisin. Joukkoliikennettä palvelevien tilojen on oltava avoimia niin kauan kuin joukkoliikenne toimii. Suuresta suljetusta kauppakeskuksesta tulee turvallisuusongelma sitten, kun liikkeet ovat kiinni ja kulkijoita on vähän. Jälleen seikka, joka tukee autoilua ja on joukkoliikenteelle haitaksi. Ihmiset valitsevat liikkumistottumuksensa omien mielikuviensa, ei tilastojen mukaan.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Huipentuma on tietenkin se, että asunto on samassa rakennuksessa kuin kauppakeskus. Ehkä sitten löytyy ihmisiä, joiden onni on, etteivät he enää poistu samasta rakennuksesta koskaan. Onni on vapaaehtoinen vankeus?


Tämä on yllättävän hyvä idea! Toimintojen sekoittamista parhaimmillaan. Ei tämä eroa vanhanaikaisesta keskikaupungista, jossa kaikki toiminnot ovat lähekkäin muuten, kuin että tällainen paikka on miellyttävä talvisäälläkin. Jos liikennettä saataisiin vähennettyä tällaisella, niin kyllä jossain voisi kokeilla tarjota tällaista asumisvaihtoehtoa ihmisille. Tornitalo kauppakeskuksen ja metropysäkin keskelle.

----------


## karihoo

> Tämä on yllättävän hyvä idea! Toimintojen sekoittamista parhaimmillaan. Ei tämä eroa vanhanaikaisesta keskikaupungista, jossa kaikki toiminnot ovat lähekkäin muuten, kuin että tällainen paikka on miellyttävä talvisäälläkin. Jos liikennettä saataisiin vähennettyä tällaisella, niin kyllä jossain voisi kokeilla tarjota tällaista asumisvaihtoehtoa ihmisille. Tornitalo kauppakeskuksen ja metropysäkin keskelle.


Mitenkäs tämä eroaa Kampin keskuksen konseptista?

----------


## kemkim

> Mitenkäs tämä eroaa Kampin keskuksen konseptista?


Kampin keskus on juuri sitä, mitä tarkoitan. Siellä vaan on noita asuntoja mitättömän vähän, valitettavasti. Joku 100-kerroksinen tornitalo Kampin keskuksen yhteydessä tarjoaisi keskeisen asumisen mahdollisuudet valtavalle joukolle helsinkiläisiä ja keskusta piristyisi huomattavasti uusista asukkaista. Mutta, historialliset syyt ja kaupunkikuva... Lontoossa tehtiin vastaavassa tilanteessa niin, että arkkitehtia pyydettiin suunnittelemaan sellainen tornitalo, joka on juuri sen korkuinen, että se ei näy kuin vasta aivan talon vieressä olevista kortteleista tai paljon kauempaa. Tavallinen tallaaja ei sitä historiallisella alueella huomaa, koska korttelit ovat sen verran korkeita.

Itäkeskuksen kauppakeskukseen voisi rakentaa jonkun tornitalon siihen joukkoliikenneterminaalin matalan rakennuksen päälle. Samalla bussit saataisiin sateensuojaan Kampin Espoon terminaalin tapaan. Sörnäisissä sen korkean mustan tornitalon metroaseman vieressä voisi muuttaa cityasunnoiksi, kun uusia vuokralaisia ei toimistotaloon ole saatu vuosiin. Mellunmäessä on laajoja parkkialueita, jotka voisi siirtää maan alle ja rakentaa asuintorneja niihin. Betonilähiö on muutenkin sen verran karu, että tornit lähinnä piristäisivät aluetta. En ymmärrä tätä tornitaloallergiaa ja sitä, että raskaan raideliikenteen asemien vierustat jätetään rakentamatta tehokkaasti ja tehdään niihin autoparkkeja tai omakotitaloja, mutta korkeita taloja pykätään liityntäliikenteen varaan.

----------


## omp

> En ymmärrä tätä tornitaloallergiaa ja sitä, että raskaan raideliikenteen asemien vierustat jätetään rakentamatta tehokkaasti ja tehdään niihin autoparkkeja tai omakotitaloja, mutta korkeita taloja pykätään liityntäliikenteen varaan.


Osut naulan kantaan. Mielelläni näkisin tulevaisuudessa esimerkiksi (länsimetroon tukeutuvan) merellisen asuintornitaloalueen Koivusaaressa, jolloin Keilaniemen toimistotornit, jotka eivät kaupunkikuvallisesti ole ollenkaan huonoja - Koneen lasitorni jopa kaunis - jatkuisivat komeana nauhana Helsingin puolelle. Valitettavasti esteenä tälle on paikallisten asukkaiden lisäksi myös ne, jotka asioista päättävät.

Ympäri kaupunkia sirotellut yksinäiset "hampaat" sen sijaan ovat sitä, mitä pitäisi välttää. Jos tehdään korkeaa, tehtäköön sitten kunnolla eikä puolivaloilla. Cirrus oli kammottava esimerkki tästä.

----------


## kemkim

> Ympäri kaupunkia sirotellut yksinäiset "hampaat" sen sijaan ovat sitä, mitä pitäisi välttää. Jos tehdään korkeaa, tehtäköön sitten kunnolla eikä puolivaloilla. Cirrus oli kammottava esimerkki tästä.


Cirruksesta ei tullut korkea eikä siitä tullut maamerkiltä vaadittavan arkkitehtuurisen tason mukainen. Merihaassa oli tarkoitus 1970-luvulla tehdä torneista paljon korkeampia, mutta jonkun tahon vastustuksesta torneista leikattiin korkeutta pois ja niistä tuli puolikorkeita.

Ihmeellistä, että ei tehdä asioita kunnolla, vaan jätetään puolitiehen ja tehdään näitä puolitien rakennelmia sitäkin enemmän, eri puolelle yksinäisiä korkeita taloja. Tapulikaupungissa esimerkiksi on aseman vieressä alueen ainoa 9-kerroksinen talo, mutta hetken matkan päässä on jo 3-kerroksista harmaata rakennelmaa. 

Kun on näitä harmaita betonikolosseja, niihin voisi maalata valtavia graffiteja seiniin koristukseksi. Neuvostoliitossa ainakn ydinvoimaloita koristeltiin isoilla seinämaalauksilla. Asukkaita tuskin nuo maalaukset haittaisivat, kun eivät näe niitä sisältä. Tai maalattaisiin talot vaikka iloisen turkooseiksi betoninvärin tai valkoisen sijaan. Metsälähiöissä, kuten Myllypurossa, graffitit voitaisiin maalata muistuttamaan vihreitä puita ja kasveja, jolloin kesällä talot sulautuisivat maastoon hienosti ja talvella toisivat pirteyttä pimeyteen.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Ihmeellistä, että ei tehdä asioita kunnolla, vaan jätetään puolitiehen ja tehdään näitä puolitien rakennelmia sitäkin enemmän, eri puolelle yksinäisiä korkeita taloja.


Aivan! Jos Länsimetron asemien yhteyteen rakennettaisiin todellisia tornitalokeskittymiä, niin kannattaisin oitis metron rakentamista ja nopeutetulla aikataululla, jotta joukkoliikennejärjestelyt olisivat valmiita ennen asuntoja (niin ihmiset eivät hankkisi samassa määrin omia autoja). Itse asiassa lämpenisin myös Pasilan/lentokentän metro(i)lle, mikäli Länsi- ja Keski-Pasilaan kaavotettaisiin kunnolla rakennusmassaa. Jossain vanhassa ketjussa muistaakseni visioin jättimäistä kauppakeskusta asuntoineen Pasilaan.

Ehkäpä Länsimetron kannattajien piilomotiivina onkin reipas lisärakentaminen Etelä-Espooseen vaikkei sitä reaalipoliittisista syistä lausutakaan yleisesti ääneen...

----------


## kemkim

> Ehkäpä Länsimetron kannattajien piilomotiivina onkin reipas lisärakentaminen Etelä-Espooseen vaikkei sitä reaalipoliittisista syistä lausutakaan yleisesti ääneen...


Ja senpä takia eräät espoolaistahot vastustavatkin länsimetroa ja puolustavat nykyistä bussijärjestelmää, koska aavistavat tämän ja eivät tahdo Espooseen urbaania rakentamista. Metro ja urbaani rakentaminen liittyvät kiinteästi toisiinsa. Tämä on muistettava, kun aletaan viilailla niiden matkustusminuuttien kanssa.

----------


## omp

> Cirruksesta ei tullut korkea eikä siitä tullut maamerkiltä vaadittavan arkkitehtuurisen tason mukainen.


Nimenomaan tuota hain. Sen sijaan siitä tuli ympäristöön sopimaton varoittava esimerkki siitä, mitä tapahtuu jos niinkin näkyvän rakennuksen toteutus menee pieleen  - joskin tulee muistaa, että alkuperäisessä suunnitelmassa talo vielä näytti ihan hyvältä. Ongelmana Cirruksen kanssa oli se, että kaupunki antoi rakennusliikkeille liian vapaat kädet toteutuksen suhteen.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Rautatientorilta Forumiin, sitten 2. kerrokseen missä on ravintola Hullu Kukko, sitten sitä kohti ja jossain vaiheessa ilmestyy myös Kamppi-kyltti.


Kamppi-kylttejä tiheämmin on matkan varrella Simonkenttä-kylttejä. Osassa paikosta on toki molemmat kyltit, mutta varmimmin löytää kun seurailee opastusta Simonkentän suuntaan ja sitten hotellin alakerrasta Kamppi-kylttejä.

----------


## JSL

Rautatien torin metroasemalta Forumiin mennessä on matkanvarrella Kamppi kyltti, mutta sitten kun pääsee lähemmäs Forumia, ei olekaan opasteita. Forumin vartia neuvoi 10.1. minua menemään juuri 2. kerrokseen, suutarin kohdalta Simon kenttä kylttejen mukaan ja lopulta pääsin Kamppiin.

----------


## Junantuoma

> Rautatien torin metroasemalta Forumiin mennessä on matkanvarrella Kamppi kyltti, mutta sitten kun pääsee lähemmäs Forumia, ei olekaan opasteita. Forumin vartia neuvoi 10.1. minua menemään juuri 2. kerrokseen, suutarin kohdalta Simon kenttä kylttejen mukaan ja lopulta pääsin Kamppiin.


Tuo yhteys ei taida olla käytössä illalla Forumin sulkeuduttua?

----------


## Zokusho

Vielä muutama vuosi sitten pääsi Akateemisesta kirjakaupasta lähtien maan alla kulkien Frederikinkadulle asti - siis jopa ohi nykyisen Kampin keskuksen.  :Laughing:

----------


## Count

> Vielä muutama vuosi sitten pääsi Akateemisesta kirjakaupasta lähtien maan alla kulkien Frederikinkadulle asti - siis jopa ohi nykyisen Kampin keskuksen.


Mitäs naureskelemista tuossa muka on, sama yhteys on tietääkseni edelleen olemassa. Akateeminen taisi tosin vähän joutua väistämään isompaansa, mutta muuten.

----------


## edsel

> Mitäs naureskelemista tuossa muka on, sama yhteys on tietääkseni edelleen olemassa.


Yhteys on, mutta enää sitä ei pääse ulkopuoliset jalankulkijat käyttämään ilman parkkihallilipun tunnusnumeroja.

----------


## Count

> Yhteys on, mutta enää sitä ei pääse ulkopuoliset jalankulkijat käyttämään ilman parkkihallilipun tunnusnumeroja.


Fredalta ei ole kai koskaan päässyt sisään parkkihalliin ilman lipun numerokoodia, toiseen suuntaan kyllä.

----------


## edsel

> Fredalta ei ole kai koskaan päässyt sisään parkkihalliin ilman lipun numerokoodia, toiseen suuntaan kyllä.


Nyt siinä välissä on Europarkin P-City jonka ovissa joutuu käyttämään koodia vaikka haluaisi Forumista ulos Fredalle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nyt siinä välissä on Europarkin P-City jonka ovissa joutuu käyttämään koodia vaikka haluaisi Forumista ulos Fredalle.


Hypoteettisesti tulee mieleen, että mitenköhän onnistuisi jos nappaisi portista lipukkeen vaikkei ole autoa ajamassa sisään, ja sitten käyttäisi sitä koodia kulkemiseen? Tietysti järjestelmä laskisi, että auto on sisällä ja se jäisi raksuttamaan hirveää summaa, kun kukaan ei koskaan maksaisi sitä ulos. Mutta toisaalta teknisesti ottaen se ei olisi huijaamista tai petos ainakaan pysäköinnin suhteen, kun mitään autoa kerran siellä ei olisi parkissa viemässä tilaa. Ainoa asia mitä siinä oikeudettomasti huijattaisiin on se lipuke + ovikoodi eli mahdollisuus läpikulkuun jalan.

Luulen että tuollaisesta kyllä tulisi sanomista viimeistään turvakameran kuvien perusteella, koska parkkitalon operaattori ei varmana kauheasti arvostaisi tällaista toimintaa. Mutta teknisesti ottaen en tiedä olisiko se minkään pykälän vastaista, koska siinä on käytetty tarjolle annettuja laitteita (lähes) oikein eikä ole huijattu oikeudetonta etuutta eli yritetty pysäköidä maksamatta.

Onneksi ei kosketa itseä, kun ei ole asiaa Helsingin parkkitaloihin. Mutta herättääpähän ajatuksia: kaikissa järjestelmissä on aina omat heikot lenkkinsä, ja P-talon operaattori voisi vähän miettiä kannattaisiko ovet sittenkin jättää auki, jos sillä välttäisi tällaiset temput.

----------


## edsel

> Mitenköhän onnistuisi jos nappaisi portista lipukkeen vaikkei ole autoa ajamassa sisään.


Olen käsittänyt että laite tunnistaa yleensä puomin luona olevan auton jolloin jalkamies ei välttämättä edes saa lippua. 

Jotkut puomijärjestelmäthän sisältävät myös kameran joka kuvaa rekisterinumeron. Tällöin ei kuukaudeksi pysäköityä autoa saa tunnin maksulla ulos ellei ruuvaa kilpiä samalla.

Olikohan tällä foorumilla viime vuonna puhetta autoilijoista jotka olisivat käyttäneet seisovan aamuruuhkan aikaan Stockan uutta parkkihallia oikotienä Ruoholahdenkadulta Mannerheimintielle minimiparkkimaksun hinnalla.

----------


## JSL

No niitä tunnistimia voi tyypistä riippuen huijata. Pajavasaralla kun sopivasti iskee, niin esimerkiksi nopeusvalvontakameran induktiosilmukka tulkitsee sen ylinopeutta ajavaksi autoksi.. Jotkut silmukat taas reagoivat jo polkupyöriin, esim Turussa eräät liikennevalot, jotka antavat kulkutien bussille Turkuhallin ja messukeskuksen lähettyvillä.

----------

